# Women Yakin Dog a Barkin



## silverwolf636 (Oct 10, 2010)

What's the difference between and woman yakin on the front porch and a dog barkin in the back yard?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

You bring the dog in and it will shut up


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL---good one Ray! (stranger)

Except you put this in the joke section. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice to see ya,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

No comment.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 10, 2010)

Be careful with that joke!

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

..

.

.

.

.

.

It's an antique!

Still brings a smile to my face though..


----------



## mr mac (Oct 11, 2010)

I casually told that joke to my wife once...it took a while for the bruise to go away.


----------



## princess (Oct 13, 2010)

You know why I'm married, right?

Because I can't figure out how to get my smoker to mow the lawn... ;)


----------



## eman (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> I casually told that joke to my wife once...it took a while for the bruise to go away.


I'll post one up for ya  that'll get ya some teeth knocked out.


----------

